# Grim bonnet insulation liner, clean it or bin it?!



## WR1 Rich (Apr 7, 2012)

The under bonnet insulation on my Impreza wr1 is grim, don't know whether to attempt to clean it or just bin it, it's got dark and white stains on it and hasn't been touched from new (8 years) by the looks of it, what's the course of action guys?! Best products etc?!


----------



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

I had the same issue with my old escort. Gave it a good clean with some APC, let it dry and then a few very light coats of black spray paint.


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Bin it mate, I have run a high power Subaru for 6 years without it.


----------



## WR1 Rich (Apr 7, 2012)

I recognise that user name off japs-i forum lol?!!


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeah, the old trick is to remove it and spray it with black spray paint. Works on parcel shelfs too - saw it on Wheeler Dealers.

I bought a new one for my Jeep, £70 from the dealers. Came in a bag and was actually in a worse condition than the one I removed a year ago - a few edges were bashed or crushed. Why they shipped it in a bag was beyond me.... 

If you do remove it to paint/replace, make sure you remove the clips carefully. I just ripped mine out, cost me an extra £35 for 11 clips. :lol:


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

if you are prepared to bin it, then take it off, hang it over a fence or garden wall, squirt a bottle of tesco value washing up liquid over it, let soak and jetwash, worst case scenario you can bin it!!!!


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

before 









After


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

WR1 Rich said:


> I recognise that user name off japs-i forum lol?!!


small world :wave:


----------

